# 2014 CTD Error Code P21DD Emission Reductant Tank Heating System (urea)



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey everyone been a while since I have posted here. Well I'm up to 80k in mileage on my cruze and my check engine light just came on. Since currently I'm 100 miles away from home I felt I little choice but to pay 20 bucks for the onstar protection plan to see what could be up with my cruze. (i know i need to get a OBD reader) Anyways Onstar informed that the code the error code that was transmitted to them is a P21DD Emission Reductant Tank Heating System (urea). Which from what I have heard on means something is wrong with my emission system. Can anyone provide any more detail in this error. I assume that I'm going to have pay to have a sensor or something to that matter replaced. Thanks for any guys!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Hey everyone been a while since I have posted here. Well I'm up to 80k in mileage on my cruze and my check engine light just came on. Since currently I'm 100 miles away from home I felt I little choice but to pay 20 bucks for the onstar protection plan to see what could be up with my cruze. (i know i need to get a OBD reader) Anyways Onstar informed that the code the error code that was transmitted to them is a P21DD Emission Reductant Tank Heating System (urea). Which from what I have heard on means something is wrong with my emission system. Can anyone provide any more detail in this error. I assume that I'm going to have pay to have a sensor or something to that matter replaced. Thanks for any guys!


Not the same car, but probably the same code. Looks like your DEF tank heater or something in that area 

Error code P21DD - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

wonderful. I got an appointment at the dealership next Thursday. I just realized I have the repair manual for the my car as well. Ill take a look at when i get home this morning for work.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

And here I thought I put a lot of miles on a car every year! I'm impressed with 80K on a 2014 ... and I was freaking out at putting on 60K in 20 months. Best of luck and hopefully it'll be covered under factory warranty if it's emissions based. Other than that, how are you liking the Diesel version? I just can't bring myself to spend the extra $ on the TD version when the Eco gets nearly the same or better mpg ... but then again, I've yet to drive a TD Cruze


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I dont think i will go back to owning a gasoline car/truck again. I look forward to driving it everyday to work. Diesel has over 100k on his CTD. Is the emission system covered under warranty? I don't look much in to it and figured I would have to shelling out some for it anyways. The shop is also going to update the cars software to fix the sticky feeling from the steering wheel when driving on the highway. I thought that the steering column had to be replaced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> And here I thought I put a lot of miles on a car every year! I'm impressed with 80K on a 2014 ... and I was freaking out at putting on 60K in 20 months. Best of luck and hopefully it'll be covered under factory warranty if it's emissions based. Other than that, how are you liking the Diesel version? I just can't bring myself to spend the extra $ on the TD version when the Eco gets nearly the same or better mpg ... but then again, I've yet to drive a TD Cruze


I have 114K miles on my diesel Cruze and I can wholeheartedly say it's worth the money. It is an amazing cars in many ways that can't be expressed simply by the MPG. If you are interested, a few weeks ago I did a writeup on this forum on what it's like to drive 100K on a CTD.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Dealer diagnostic said the sensor was bad and the whole DEF tank needed to be replaced. $430.00 to have the thing replaced with labor. Anyone on here think that sounds right? I'll get my estimate here in little bit.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The tank assembly is relatively expensive, so the price doesn't sound too far out of bounds. However, once you pull the trunk floor, the tank is in plain sight and it should just be a matter of a couple screws, a hose clamp or two and un-plugging/re-plugging electrical connectors, so if you have any experience with car repair, or even if you've repaired a desktop computer in the past, you might consider a DIY tank replacement, once you've verified that it's not possible to source the sensor without buying the whole tank assembly.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Please keep us posted on the part numbers. I don't see a sensor listed separately.

DIESEL AFTERTREATMENT SYSTEM for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze (Diesel)


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

stopped at the dealership this morning and got the part number they ordered. its 22978800 or number 15 on the illustration. I ordered it from another gm parts supplier for 155 including shipping. Saved me $71.00. This might be something I can replace myself if need be and if not it the dealership said its $130.00 to install. Also I got a BlueDrive OB2 scan tool for $99.00 from amazon. I cleared the code and so far it hasn't come back on it being so warm out I assume the error code might not come back until the cooler temperatures come back. 
http://www.amazon.com/BlueDriver-Bl...F8&qid=1431141984&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+driver


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder what that reservoir assembly is, since it's not shaped like the tank. It looks more like a canister.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

From the diagram, it looks like it installs into the DEF tank the same way a fuel pump assembly would install through the top of a fuel tank. My guess would be that this canister drops into the tank and serves as the place from which the pump draws the fluid. In winter, the canister could contain liquid DEF while rest of the tank outside the reservoir is frozen, and the heater would thaw the DEF near the canister, which would flow in and provide enough fluid to keep DEF available in sub-12 degree temps when the DEF freezes. This would also explain why we might see strange DEF readings in those temps if the level sensor was part of or inside of that reservoir.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

received the part in the mail will be posting photos later on today. But yes it is a canister like shape. I might be able to do this swap but ill have to look at the instructions.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just threw my first CEL, a P21DD code at 67K. I have reviewed the existing posts. I have a scheduled dealer maintenance for this Friday, 6/12. I did pay extra when I bought the car for the extended warranty. Can anyone identify which warranty covers the DEF system? 

Not sure what I wrong with the DEF system, if its the heater or a sensor. I will be clearing the code tomorrow. 

Has anyone replaced the heater?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just threw my first CEL, a P21DD code at 67K. I have reviewed the existing posts. I have a scheduled dealer maintenance for this Friday, 6/12. I did pay extra when I bought the car for the extended warranty. Can anyone identify which warranty covers the DEF system?
> 
> ...


Are you planning on clearing the code before you go to the dealer?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes sir. Curious to find out if it will reappear or if this was a rogue CEL.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

How would I find out if this type of repair is covered under warranty? is there a cross reference against part number and warranty available?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Cleared the code this morning. CEL came back on in the afternoon.

Does the DEF system fall into the "emissions system" category for warranty? I hope not as it is not covered under my AWS platinum warranty... figures


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> Cleared the code this morning. CEL came back on in the afternoon.
> 
> Does the DEF system fall into the "emissions system" category for warranty? I hope not as it is not covered under my AWS platinum warranty... figures


I don't have my owner's manual handy but I know it spells out the components that are covered.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

So, went to the dealer. They had to replace the redundant heater. Not covered under manufacturer's warranty, but it was covered under my extended warranty (third party). Just had to pay the $100 deductible. 

no more than 2 hours after picking car up, CEL came on. Same code, P21DD. 

Back to the shop.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> So, went to the dealer. They had to replace the redundant heater. Not covered under manufacturer's warranty, but it was covered under my extended warranty (third party). Just had to pay the $100 deductible.
> 
> no more than 2 hours after picking car up, CEL came on. Same code, P21DD.
> 
> Back to the shop.


I just threw this code P21DD (Reductant Tank Heater 1 Low Current) today at 49k miles. I took it in and they cleared the code. After 3 separate restarts the CEL was back. I'm not looking forward to dumping $500+ into a car that is less than 2 years old. Did we get an answer on if this issue/part is covered under the emissions warranty?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> received the part in the mail will be posting photos later on today. But yes it is a canister like shape. I might be able to do this swap but ill have to look at the instructions.


Did you end up doing this yourself, or did the dealer install it for you? If dealer installed, how much did it cost? It's looking like I'll need this part too.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

no its not covered under warranty. the dealer did the installed the new part.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> no its not covered under warranty. the dealer did the installed the new part.


Dang. I plan on ordering the part myself (if that truly is the cause of the CEL) and having the dealer install it. How much did they get you for labor? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Had the same cel, 58k on my cruze. Covered under extended warranty


----------



## acanesse (Dec 10, 2015)

Was this not covered in the warrenty? and which warrenty would it fall under? I got my reduced engine light about a week ago followed with the P21DD code and another for diesel particle filter soot. Ive been driving it due to fiances and not being able to have it checked out by chevy, any guidance would be amazing. Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

acanesse said:


> Was this not covered in the warrenty? and which warrenty would it fall under? I got my reduced engine light about a week ago followed with the P21DD code and another for diesel particle filter soot. Ive been driving it due to fiances and not being able to have it checked out by chevy, any guidance would be amazing. Thanks.


Unfortunately, the only way to find out is to take it to the dealer. Do you have a good relationship with your dealer? How many miles?


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

My CEL light came on yesterday for the p21dd 62k on my 14 tdi it's winter here where I'm from and def freezes @12 degrees will it be ok in the tank in the car or will it still freeze I'd assume it would be ok from my past experience working on 18wheelers


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

804tdicruze said:


> My CEL light came on yesterday for the p21dd 62k on my 14 tdi it's winter here where I'm from and def freezes @12 degrees will it be ok in the tank in the car or will it still freeze I'd assume it would be ok from my past experience working on 18wheelers


dunno what car you have

but ive only seen def freeze at -13c or colder, the cruze diesel tank is heated when running, the computer knows the temp of the def and makes adjustments for it


----------



## acanesse (Dec 10, 2015)

Brought my car in over Christmas for the P21DD error code. Luckily the 100000 mile warranty covered all parts and labor for replacement. However, I had another error code, (SOOT particulate filter) they more or less they blamed it on me saying the DEF tank was 1/3 full and had to do a manual regen. I called bull ****, because I never got the regen light nor a low light on my DEF tank indicator. They still made me pay for the regen but took $ off on the labor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

acanesse said:


> Brought my car in over Christmas for the P21DD error code. Luckily the 100000 mile warranty covered all parts and labor for replacement. However, I had another error code, (SOOT particulate filter) they more or less they blamed it on me saying the DEF tank was 1/3 full and had to do a manual regen. I called bull ****, because I never got the regen light nor a low light on my DEF tank indicator. They still made me pay for the regen but took $ off on the labor.


This is probably what happened to you. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry to reopen the thread but I have 65k on my CTD and my CEL light came on for the code so I ordered the tank from gmpartsnow and they emailed me and said the tank is gm back ordered and that they are trying to get one from a dealer that has one oh btw there's only 6 tanks in the country and I asked if its gm back ordered how long could I be waiting for it and he said worst case scenario 8-9 months I pray that it's not long..... Has any one else came across this before ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh dear. All the more reason for full deletes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does the P21DD affect drivability? I would imagine in cold temps it could become an issue.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Oh dear. All the more reason for full deletes.


agree


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

It didn't until the other code came on which is a P20B9 stating that the heater is open for more then 5 seconds so it put the car into limp mode basically and I can only go 65 mph ........but good news is that gmpartsnow was able to get a tank from another dealer and it should be here by the end of the week


----------



## acanesse (Dec 10, 2015)

diesel said:


> acanesse said:
> 
> 
> > Brought my car in over Christmas for the P21DD error code. Luckily the 100000 mile warranty covered all parts and labor for replacement. However, I had another error code, (SOOT particulate filter) they more or less they blamed it on me saying the DEF tank was 1/3 full and had to do a manual regen. I called bull ****, because I never got the regen light nor a low light on my DEF tank indicator. They still made me pay for the regen but took $ off on the labor.
> ...



I have yet to receive a regen message while driving my Cruze with now 102k miles. However 15k miles after getting the heater replacement and the manual regen with the dealership I went to start my vehicle the other morning the regen advisory came up and then went directly into reduced power and my car will now not do a regen. Now with a check engine light I have to go back to the dealership.. This emissions package has been a never ending problem. Has anyone looked into removing everything and running a straight exhaust back from the manifold? Followed by a tuner to delete the emission codes?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

acanesse said:


> I have yet to receive a regen message while driving my Cruze with now 102k miles. However 15k miles after getting the heater replacement and the manual regen with the dealership I went to start my vehicle the other morning the regen advisory came up and then went directly into reduced power and my car will now not do a regen. Now with a check engine light I have to go back to the dealership.. This emissions package has been a never ending problem. Has anyone looked into removing everything and running a straight exhaust back from the manifold? Followed by a tuner to delete the emission codes?


Or you could get a Scangauge and monitor for what I showed you up there. Much simpler.


----------



## gojuroku (May 2, 2016)

Just got this code P21DD, ordered P/N 23377881 from GMpartsgiant $149.52. This is a new P/N changed from the old according to my dealer. They wanted $430. Have not put in yet, however the dealer said I'd have to run the engine for 30 minutes at 3k to clear the carbon from the exhaust system to clear the other sensors and then clear the code - anybody else have to do this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gojuroku said:


> Just got this code P21DD, ordered P/N 23377881 from GMpartsgiant $149.52. This is a new P/N changed from the old according to my dealer. They wanted $430. Have not put in yet, however the dealer said I'd have to run the engine for 30 minutes at 3k to clear the carbon from the exhaust system to clear the other sensors and then clear the code - anybody else have to do this?


That doesn't make any sense to me. As I understand it the P21DD is a heater element inside the reservoir. What do they think it has to do with other exhaust sensors? I would ask them to show me in the tech manual where it says to do this.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

How is this not covered under warranty? I thought this is part of the federal emissions which is covered under the 88k?????


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Reno12469 said:


> How is this not covered under warranty? I thought this is part of the federal emissions which is covered under the 88k?????


The 80K federal emissions warranty is very specific about which components are covered. Check your owners/warranty manual for specifics.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

30k miles and I just got this code P21DD. I also have 35% on my DEF level. I wonder if those that have had this code if their DEF level was low like mine or does it even matter? At least it should be covered under warranty. 

So come Monday, it is a trip to the dealership. I'm sure they will have to order the part.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is definitely turning out to be one of the more common issues with our cars. I am kind of surprised I've been able to go 168K miles so far and not had an issue.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

diesel said:


> This is definitely turning out to be one of the more common issues with our cars. I am kind of surprised I've been able to go 168K miles so far and not had an issue.


At least is seems to be an easy fix and I'm still within warranty. Just having to take it in now for the 5th time is kind of a pain. But I still love the car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> This is definitely turning out to be one of the more common issues with our cars. I am kind of surprised I've been able to go 168K miles so far and not had an issue.


Yup. I just replaced mine tonight. It failed back in Iowa before I moved, but I didn't get around to fixing it, so I towed it to Michigan behind my Jeep and fixed it when I got here.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I took it into the dealer this afternoon and they gave me a loaner, a Sonata, not liking it. Anyway, they said that there was high resistance in the electrical connection to the DEF heater. So they had to shoot some wires to figure out what is going on. So it seems it might not be a simple part swap for me. Have not heard from them today and dropped the car off at 11:30 this morning. On top, Enterprise gave me the car with less than a 1/4 tank and I live 26 miles away. :angry:


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

I took my car into day to figure out my CEL light was the P12DD they are claiming it is out of warranty im at 55,000 and shouldn't this be covered under the 8 year 80,000 mile federal emissions warranty? They are wanting $250 for the part and $250 for labor which seems steep since i can buy the part for $150 http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/22978800 and it doesn't look hard at all to replace unless there is something with the computer that needs to be done? And will it still regen right now? can someone that has also had this please chime in?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well I took it into the dealer this afternoon and they gave me a loaner, a Sonata, not liking it. Anyway, they said that there was high resistance in the electrical connection to the DEF heater. So they had to shoot some wires to figure out what is going on. So it seems it might not be a simple part swap for me. Have not heard from them today and dropped the car off at 11:30 this morning. On top, Enterprise gave me the car with less than a 1/4 tank and I live 26 miles away. :angry:


Keep us posted.



CTD Lineman said:


> I took my car into day to figure out my CEL light was the P12DD they are claiming it is out of warranty im at 55,000 and shouldn't this be covered under the 8 year 80,000 mile federal emissions warranty? They are wanting $250 for the part and $250 for labor which seems steep since i can buy the part for $150 http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/22978800 and it doesn't look hard at all to replace unless there is something with the computer that needs to be done? And will it still regen right now? can someone that has also had this please chime in?


The emissions warranty is very specific as to the components it covers, unfortunately. You can look in the warranty information that came with the car to see what's specifically covered. One thing that might help on the cost, I have always been able to get the dealer to discount the parts price by asking them to. You may be able to get them to give you a break.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Add me to the list of the P21DD code.

Mine came on a couple days ago. I clear it with my ScanGauge and it's back every day. 38,000 miles, 25% DEF - it seems the trend might be related to low(er) DEF levels. I wanted to run mine down to almost empty before refilling (get it as fresh as possible), but perhaps that's burning out these elements.

I'm going to try replacing myself, but I fear it's not going to be easy to source. I ordered yesterday from GMPartsDirect.com and immediately received a notice email that the part is on national back-order and they will cancel the order if they can't get one within 30 days.

Does anyone have any suggestions for sourcing the part without paying double to get it from a dealership?

I love this car, but between parts availability and frequent issues (O2 sensor, EGT sensor, HPFP, now DEF heater all within the last twelve months), I'm seriously starting to question whether or not this will be a car to keep long term.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Which part number did you order?


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

My heater has been on backorder for about 2 weeks now. (Car is still using DEF fluid and is still going through its regens, so for no drivability issues other than clearing codes every other startup)

I was another person who ran his DEF to 25% or so consistently.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

So I ran "DEF heater backorder" through Google and every DEF equipped vehicle seems to have this issue. Meh.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you confirm the "backorder" isn't due to GM TAC?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

So, now I'm wondering if running the DEF level low all the time and not keeping it topped off is causing issues? Not sure how it would, especially if the heater isn't on when warm weather comes around it shouldn't be coming on. My part should be here Monday. At least that is what they told me on Friday. I turned in the Sonata, stunk like smoke inside really bad, and got a new ride. They went to put me in a Terrain but it was just as bad, so they put me in a 2016 Ford Edge Titainium with all the bells and whistles. I will admit, the SYNC system hooks up to my phone via bluetooth really fast. By the time the vehicle is started and I can put it in gear to move it starts playing. MyLink takes a while to hook back up.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

All i know is i called 3 different dealerships in a vain attempt to order the part and was told the same thing. Have it currently on order with gmpartsdirect, but am about to order it through my dealership. If either of them show up then yay... if both show up well then ill have 2. If this is anything like our batteries we will be changing them every 2-3 years.

When i had my timing/water pump done it was there for 2 weeks waiting on a pulley that was on "nationwide backorder". Who or what is this TAC you speak of?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Dealer called. My Cruze is ready. So off I go to drop off the Edge and get my Cruze. I asked if they filled the DEF tank and they said that they should have and will check. I hope so. I have had the car for a year on May 1st and have yet had to put any DEF in it.


----------



## xthoms (May 23, 2016)

BlueTopaz, good to hear your Cruze is good to go again


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Who or what is this TAC you speak of?


The Benefits of Calling the GM Technical Assistance Center

They often control the supply of parts and create a "backorder" that isn't really a backorder. It's so they can collect data, so it's a good thing, but as you are experiencing, it's a bad thing if you don't know about it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Which part number did you order?


I ordered the old part number, and I just haven't had time to dig into seeing if I can find it somewhere else in stock in either the new or old part number.

My dealer has been excellent in the past getting parts for my CTD quickly (usually overnight if it's not already in stock), but since this appears to be a simple fix, I'm trying to avoid paying dealer rates for the part. I may reach out to them, however, if I can't get my hands on the part.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

So I learned an interesting new update - I've called several different online parts suppliers with no luck, and I've talked to at least three different dealerships. All dealerships and parts suppliers knew exactly the part I was needing and said they are getting frequent calls about it. 

My local dealership found the part at another dealer close by, but the other dealer would not release them as they are "reserved" for other customers with the same issue. However, the dealer parts guy told me this part is on backorder because of a pending recall. He did not have the information on-hand, but said he will be emailing me the details of the recall. 

Has anyone else heard anything about a recall related to this part?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: dealer called me back. There is _not_ a recall, but there is a Special Coverage that includes several different codes and parts of the DEF system - including P21DD. He was not able to see a special coverage number, but he said it should be covered.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

as of this posting there are two chevy dealerships on ebay who have part 23377881 in stock. One dealership says they have 10 available and the only has one available. just an fyi.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Ebay here i come...


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Update: dealer called me back. There is _not_ a recall, but there is a Special Coverage that includes several different codes and parts of the DEF system - including P21DD. He was not able to see a special coverage number, but he said it should be covered.


Have you heard yet if this is a special coverage part yet?


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Im starting to believe that we really might be burning these units up from not keeping our tanks topped off which ive been told by many old timers that its the same way with fuel pumps in tanks the fuel cools the pumps which makes sense. I only fill my tank every 10k or so but ive only have gotten the 35% once and that was because my dealer wasn't filling my tank during my 4 services


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> Im starting to believe that we really might be burning these units up from not keeping our tanks topped off which ive been told by many old timers that its the same way with fuel pumps in tanks the fuel cools the pumps which makes sense. I only fill my tank every 10k or so but ive only have gotten the 35% once and that was because my dealer wasn't filling my tank during my 4 services


I have wondered this myself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never had this issue, and I don't think I've ever gone below 30% range. But I think one other person that did have the issue never ran his low either, so I am not sure the theory about running low causing the issue holds water.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

Does anyone know at what temperature the tank heater comes on? Can it come on while the car is turned off? I have a battery that keeps going low in cold weather.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

skip66 said:


> Does anyone know at what temperature the tank heater comes on? Can it come on while the car is turned off? I have a battery that keeps going low in cold weather.


does not come on when car is off


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

My part shipped today. For those wondering about speed limitations, its a thing. After about two thousand miles you get a warning stating 100 miles until 65mph followed by 75 miles until 55mph. Not sure past that. Car is parked awaiting parts. 

Pretty sure the dealer is getting a few bucks to take the speed limitation away, but as long as they are getting my money, they can get rid of the annoying timing belt reminder.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> My part shipped today. For those wondering about speed limitations, its a thing. After about two thousand miles you get a warning stating 100 miles until 65mph followed by 75 miles until 55mph. Not sure past that. Car is parked awaiting parts.
> 
> Pretty sure the dealer is getting a few bucks to take the speed limitation away, but as long as they are getting my money, they can get rid of the annoying timing belt reminder.


Mine did the same thing, also after about 2000 miles with the P21DD code set. My speed limiter went away with the first turn of the key after installing the new reservoir. I didn't even have to clear the code. It cleared itself immediately upon installation and removed the speed limiter.


----------



## millisa (Jul 8, 2014)

2014CTD, 21k miles, new in April 2014 - P21DD thrown around 5/15/2016, only other CEL was back in 7/2014 for the #2 exhaust temperature sensor that many of us have seen. Outside of my obscenely low mileage, the only notable event was I drove it half way across the country (Austin, TX -> Coastal Carolina with only 1 fillup in between, woo) and it's the only long run the car has had.
Stopped by and talked to the service department at the dealership on 5/16 and they put the tank on order so they'd have it when their diesel tech got back from vacation a week later.
Car was dropped at the dealer on 5/23 and sat there until 5/30 while they still waited on that tank. Picked it up today and all seems well. The parts and repair (and loaner) was covered under my warranty and I only ended up paying for my DEF/oil change/maintenance that I also requested.

Just in case it is of any use to anyone, I'll include the tech's notes from the service invoice (the document number is probably the only bit of interest).
Tech's notes below:


> 21876 REDUCTANT RESERVOIR HEATER 1 LOW CURRENT, DIAGNOSIS, UPDATE
> ECM, 1149D CHECK CUSTOMERS CONCERN. FOUND CODE P21DD REDUCTANT TANK
> HEATER 1 LOW CURRENT. TESTED REDUCTANT HEATERS AND CIRCUITS PER
> DOC#2967471. FOUND HEATER 1 CURRENT AT 1.4AMPS, INTERNAL RESISTANCE
> ...


I did ask if they could list the 'latest updates in engine control module' but apparently they don't track that info in their service system. I'll update here if anything of interest happens.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry it took me a few days to get back on here for another update.

I finally took my car to my dealer on Tuesday (two days ago). They could not find the special coverage (other dealer who told me there was one could not find an actual number for it, so maybe it didn't actually exist), but my dealer felt it should be covered under federal emissions warranty. They called me back later in the day to tell me GM will _not_ cover it under warranty as it is an excluded part (except on trucks, go figure). However, my dealer negotiated with GM to pay for 80% of the total repair. My out of pocket expense will be less than had I bought the part myself. They also located the part and will have it here tomorrow or Monday. Not bad for a car that's over 2,000 miles out of 3/36 warranty.

I _MUST_ give another shout-out to Ron Tokin Chevrolet in Portland, Oregon. These guys have been a true customer advocate for me. I have never had the horror stories I read about from other CTD owners with some dealers. They have constantly listened to me with each and every issue, and I have never had to wait more than a couple days even for the hard-to-find parts - most of them they've had overnight. If you have a CTD and live near Portland, you can't go wrong with these guys. They give me confidence that I'm well supported to keep going with my CTD.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Heh, my part shipped from Oregon... maybe nationwide backorder doesnt include them?


----------



## Schag (Jun 14, 2016)

Just got the same error on me 2014 Cruze 125,000 km ( 80,000mi) funny how the heaters are all failing at the same time. Going to wait to fix it closer to the fall.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This seems to be another common problem with the CTD that GM will need to address. My DEF heater failed last fall at 49,000 miles. They replaced the entire assembly under warranty (no questions asked). I'm actually more interested as to why some dealerships are getting this issue resolved under warranty and some are requiring the customer to pay all or some of the repair cost.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> This seems to be another common problem with the CTD that GM will need to address. My DEF heater failed last fall at 49,000 miles. They replaced the entire assembly under warranty (no questions asked). I'm actually more interested as to why some dealerships are getting this issue resolved under warranty and some are requiring the customer to pay all or some of the repair cost.


That's a great question. Perhaps the nice GM Customer service folks on here can offer some insight.

I do know they released a new part number and discontinued the old one, so the issue has (presumably) been addressed.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good Morning! 

After reading this entire thread, this will sound like a broken record...

2014 Cruze TD with 63k miles. Just got the P21DD code. As far as I'm concerned this is powertrain, but they didn't cover my HPFP so I'm completely convinced that a 100k powertrain warranty is a fancy way of saying they won't cover anything. 

Any new word on coverage etc? I need to call the dealer pretty quick. 

Also, my DEF is at 24% and it was going in for an oil change/ fluid topoff this week anyways.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The DEF is an aftertreatment - and is therefore emissions, not PT, unfortunately.

I'd suggest contacting GM customer care and opening a case. They're covering nearly all the expense for three sensors and the DEF heater on ours.

Maybe if they get enough of them, they'll figure some extra coverage out or something.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kmfinley93 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> After reading this entire thread, this will sound like a broken record...
> 
> ...


Hi there kmfinley93,

We're sorry to hear about this concern you're experiencing with your Cruze. We would be more than happy to look into this for you to see if there are any related recalls or service announcements associated with your vehicle at this time. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN in order to move forward.

We will keep an eye out for your message!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dweeks (Aug 30, 2016)

Just had this part replaced today. Covered under powertrain warranty..38K miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dweeks said:


> Just had this part replaced today. Covered under powertrain warranty..38K miles.


Welcome to the forum. You sure it was powertrain warranty? This is definitely not a part of the powertrain.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

I think he meant emissions warranty as mandated by the EPA....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> I think he meant emissions warranty as mandated by the EPA....


Which is only 2 years and 24k miles. Unless you're in Cali - then it's 7 years/70k.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm experiencing the p21dd as of now.... Has anyone got this covered??'y car is out of warranty with 60k. I don't really want to spend the money when I could put that toward a dpf delete and updated tune.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> I'm experiencing the p21dd as of now.... Has anyone got this covered??'y car is out of warranty with 60k. I don't really want to spend the money when I could put that toward a dpf delete and updated tune.



Delete = approx $1500
Replacement unit with DEF heater = approx $150

You have a long way to go to make up the difference..


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> Delete = approx $1500
> Replacement unit with DEF heater = approx $150
> 
> You have a long way to go to make up the difference..


The only thing I need is the dpf delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> The only thing I need is the dpf delete
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It only costs $1500. Can anybody debunk my theory?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

In addition if his car has 60k miles, if you do the delete I think GM will void the remaining powertrain warranty, so if a turbo or transmission goes out you are probably on your own, so the "real cost" could be much more than $1500.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Which is only 2 years and 24k miles. Unless you're in Cali - then it's 7 years/70k.


This issue alone really leaves a bad taste in my mouth. They come up with a new diesel emissions for this car which has been known to have issues for the first generation then do not cover it under warranty for long enough. Any savings of the diesel at these fuel prices goes out the window if you have to spend any money on emission related issues. I am not having issues but still, they cover a couple pieces of the emission system but not the whole thing, what a way to screw a consumer that is an enthusiast on something new.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> This issue alone really leaves a bad taste in my mouth. They come up with a new diesel emissions for this car which has been known to have issues for the first generation then do not cover it under warranty for long enough. Any savings of the diesel at these fuel prices goes out the window if you have to spend any money on emission related issues. I am not having issues but still, they cover a couple pieces of the emission system but not the whole thing, what a way to screw a consumer that is an enthusiast on something new.


Why do you think I was so mad when it happened to ours? Granted, GM ended up covering nearly all of it, which was great of them to do - but in my opinion, it shouldn't have been an issue of coverage in the first place.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> It only costs $1500. Can anybody debunk my theory?


What?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aj87 said:


> What?


He's saying that the delete tune will run you $1500, while the replacement part (the DEF heater) will cost around $150. That's quite a few more issues to fix to approach the level of just the delete tune.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

MP81 said:


> He's saying that the delete tune will run you $1500, while the replacement part (the DEF heater) will cost around $150. That's quite a few more issues to fix to approach the level of just the delete tune.


He's saying all of the parts together cost that. Not knowing my current setup...... Like I said I only need the down pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aj87 said:


> He's saying all of the parts together cost that. Not knowing my current setup...... Like I said I only need the down pipe


The tune itself is about $1200.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

MP81 said:


> The tune itself is about $1200.


How are you helping??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aj87 said:


> How are you helping??





diesel said:


> Delete = approx $1500
> Replacement unit with DEF heater = approx $150
> 
> You have a long way to go to make up the difference..


Tune = $1200
Delete Parts = $300

Replacement Part = $150.

Unless I'm missing something, I'm confused as to what you're not getting here. You questioned diesel on what he meant. That's what he meant. Last I checked, $1500 for the delete is 10 times more than $150 for the replacement part. Simple math.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> How are you helping??


LOL! OMG. I see someone doesn't like the facts.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> LOL! OMG. I see someone doesn't like the facts.


I understand what it all costs to purchase..... I stated the only thing I needed was the dpf delete portion due to my current setup. I guess the facts are "assumptions"... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

What is your current setup?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

moes670 said:


> What is your current setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


Waiting to hear back from gm but I have an autocal from fleece, and some plates for other things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> I understand what it all costs to purchase..... I stated the only thing I needed was the dpf delete portion due to my current setup. I guess the facts are "assumptions"...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did ask anybody to debunk my theory and instead I got backup, so my theory became fact when someone else chimed in with actual data. But either way, good luck with your project.


----------



## JFOXTON (Jul 31, 2016)

I set up an appt. with my neighborhood mech. to check the back brakes on my 2014 CTD / 48K miles and the check engine light comes on while I'm driving there. Brakes are good and he scans it to find out what the issue with the check engine light is. P21DD of course! Dealer says not under warranty. Ordering from on line suppliers. Feeling cheated by poor quality design and or OEM parts. Love the mpg and the car in general. But, John, my mech (because he charges $20 / hr plus cost on parts) says I need an alignment and need to get it to someone who knows how "shims" work on the back end because the rear tires are wearing out on the inside. Another friend told me he used to work at Dunn Tire and they would order in a control arm with adjustments (after market) that replaced the shimming for a Honda CRV. Looking for that control arm - anyone seen such a thing? This is a great forum. Thanks for all the insights.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JFOXTON said:


> I set up an appt. with my neighborhood mech. to check the back brakes on my 2014 CTD / 48K miles and the check engine light comes on while I'm driving there. Brakes are good and he scans it to find out what the issue with the check engine light is. P21DD of course! Dealer says not under warranty. Ordering from on line suppliers. Feeling cheated by poor quality design and or OEM parts. Love the mpg and the car in general. But, John, my mech (because he charges $20 / hr plus cost on parts) says I need an alignment and need to get it to someone who knows how "shims" work on the back end because the rear tires are wearing out on the inside. Another friend told me he used to work at Dunn Tire and they would order in a control arm with adjustments (after market) that replaced the shimming for a Honda CRV. Looking for that control arm - anyone seen such a thing? This is a great forum. Thanks for all the insights.


Sorry to hear you're having those issues. Did you buy new? How low did you typically let the DEF get before refilling? i am trying to gather intel to see if the heater burns out because of letting the fluid get low enough to set off the warning on the DIC. I've always refilled by 25% and never had the P21DD (knock on wood lol). Welcome to the forum. 

By the way, I never had any unusual wear patterns on my tires. Not sure what could have caused your issues, except maybe a heavy pothole hit or something, but then again I've hit a couple really hard at highway speeds and never lost alignment. It did take out my front wheel bearings, though.


----------



## CHVY89 (Nov 18, 2016)

Took cruze turbo diesel in for check engine light told me it was my o2 heated sensor. I changed the heated o2 sensor now its saying service def system and throwing this code P20B9. Would this be covered under power train? its heater for the deff tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CHVY89 said:


> Took cruze turbo diesel in for check engine light told me it was my o2 heated sensor. I changed the heated o2 sensor now its saying service def system and throwing this code P20B9. Would this be covered under power train? its heater for the deff tank.


It's covered under the special coverage that was just released. 10 years or 120K miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JFOXTON said:


> I set up an appt. with my neighborhood mech. to check the back brakes on my 2014 CTD / 48K miles and the check engine light comes on while I'm driving there. Brakes are good and he scans it to find out what the issue with the check engine light is. P21DD of course! Dealer says not under warranty. Ordering from on line suppliers. Feeling cheated by poor quality design and or OEM parts. Love the mpg and the car in general. But, John, my mech (because he charges $20 / hr plus cost on parts) says I need an alignment and need to get it to someone who knows how "shims" work on the back end because the rear tires are wearing out on the inside. Another friend told me he used to work at Dunn Tire and they would order in a control arm with adjustments (after market) that replaced the shimming for a Honda CRV. Looking for that control arm - anyone seen such a thing? This is a great forum. Thanks for all the insights.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ent-diesel-emission-fluid-tank-reservoir.html


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Well my CTD had it's first CEL at 31500 miles. The dealer called me and told me it was the glow plug controller module.. part# 12650593.. that was shorted out and they would have the new part the next day. 
The next day I get a call and was told that the DEF heater was having low current reading and couldn't communicate with the glow plug controller and they found a stored code p21dd. Dealer ordered and had the DEF heater reservoir kit 23377881 the next day. BTW....I never got any messages from the drivers message center about the DEF heater problem, only a CEL and the car drove just fine with the CEL lit up. 

So the dealer replaces both the glow plug controller and the DEF heater reservoir. The dealer had no problem getting the parts the next day, so I guess the issue of back ordered DEF heater reservoirs has been addressed and is a non issue now...and GM is covering the DEF heater for 10 years and 120K now to address this issue...anyways....my dealer did what they said they would and gave me a very nice 2017 Cruze to drive while they fixed my car.


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

Had the CEL come on in late November, code was P21DD. My schedule wouldn't allow me to get the car in for a while. Car ran fine, no noticeable drop in fuel economy or power, or regen schedule. Last week, I went to leave for work and I got the "Service Emissions message, 99 miles to 65 mph max". Got it in at the selling dealer on Thursday, and the service writer was surprised it was a diesel. :dazed052: 

Calls me two hours later, says the DEF Heater is bad, will have replacement the next day. Also said my throttle body was carboned up and needed to be cleaned. :signs006:
Picked up my car Friday afternoon, with no message or CEL, DEF Heater was replaced under the special warranty.

Owners should've gotten a letter telling about the special warranty, and in mine, there was a form to fill out and send in to attempt to get reimbursement for previous repairs.

Until this point, 41000 trouble free miles. Still love the car.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

You can add me to the list. The code just popped up.
I came home from my hour long commute, changed my clothes, got back in car, backed up, and the CEL came on.

I got 120,000 miles on her now, I guess I'll just order the part and change it myself. Doesn't look hard to do.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Just over 50,000 miles, got the P21DD as well now. I guess I will have to take it in and make sure it is covered. I suppose they will make me do the NOx recall now as well.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Mine was covered.

I also got the NOX recall done at the same time. No charge.

The warranty lasts till 120,000 miles after the car is put into service and can be repaired multiple times if necessary.
I got mine repaired at 119,000 miles, how's that for cutting it close?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Mine was covered.
> 
> I also got the NOX recall done at the same time. No charge.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of 21DD codes at 65K miles! But just wanted your opinion, I don't belief it myself!! I replaced the Nox1 sensor myself in the no recall period for emissions during April and June @58K miles. Then the new emission recall #17089 came out in June so I just had it done this morning... reprogram, fuel trims, DPF manual regen, etc. Since the org Nox1 sensor was replaced by myself, I just needed the other stuff done by the dealer. When I brought the car into the dealer NO codes, NO CEL light, car was running perfect! If its not broken don't fix it... right??

Well they fixed it ok... within 5 miles of leaving the dealer I got this infamous 21DD code! Now my question is... is this strictly coincidence?? Or could they have helped this failure by sabotage, knowing of these problems to begin with? The timing to me seems more then just coincident!! Any thought on... they cut a wire, pulled a plug??

So how is everyone having the 21DD code done, under the emission warranty or the 29400 special coverage adjustment ??


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Coincidence I'm sure.

I got mine done under the special service notice.
In your shoes I might have them reprogram ECU anyway as that is part of the repair.

As a side note, I don't think there are any more warranties available now that I have 121,000 miles on the car. If anything more goes wrong with the emissions system I'm gonna go for a delete.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/167250-def-reservoir-definitive-explanation-part-numbers-2.html

Post #14 in above link,


Badbird said:


> I replaced mine last year while on vacation. It was very easy, took about 25 min...When I got home, I sent my invoice to GM using their reimbursement form that was included in the O2 sensor issue/recall (I think) they mailed me a while back. Had a check for the full amount in less than 2 weeks.





Aranarth said:


> I got 120,000 miles on her now, I guess I'll just order the part and change it myself. Doesn't look hard to do.


I just received the new DEF fluid tank reservoir today, have any of the DIY's replaced this yourself and if so what did you use for that 6" spanner wrench to remove the large retaining ring?? Not sure of the "reimbursement form" or process that Badbird speaks about, does anyone have info on this??

Has anyone used this Lisle 63000 lock ring tool to remove the DEF reservoir lock ring on the Cruze? The shop manual for the Cruze TD shows a tool which engages all the small plastic tabs (12) but the Lisle tool only engages two. The require torque spec'd in the shop manual is 60 ft/lbs... i'm not sure only two tabs will hold without breaking? I thought about fabricating my own tool from Schedule 40 6" drain PVC pipe then cutting slots located appropriately around the edge to engage all the tabs in conjunction with the Lisle tool? 











Looks like all these DEF system problems are common throughout the Chevy family since 2011hmy:, not really new for the Cruze TD!! Since I live in an area of the country where we can get -37F real temp, I should be looking at some of those solutions the dealers in Alaska have been supplementing on the DEF heater systems!:shocked::cussing::wtf: Any link between DEF heater burnout and the northern continent vs. south??

http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f22/diesel-def-fix-100133/


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the def heater works just fine

its way colder here than where you live, zero issues.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> the def heater works just fine
> 
> its way colder here than where you live, zero issues.


It seems there are way tooo many burnouts across the GM/Ford family lines with these heaters to say they are working "FINE" !! Even DOORMAN has jumped in on this revenue generator with their aftermarket units!!

The following is a quote from the link in my previous post and from what I can tell the Chevy truck DEF reservoirs seems very similar to that used in the Cruze TD and has had all the same issues as the Cruze but 4 years earlier. I would have expected a few improvements in the DEF system after 4 years of known problems. Also when it was about -17F outside the DEF fluid indicator became erratic when on the low side (25-35%) and would not indicate properly when filled up (100%). My dealer let it sit in their heated garage over night and the indicator started indicating properly (unfrozen). I suspect you keep your Cruze parked in a garage over night when it really gets cold, mine is in the open exposed to all the elements and wind! From an Alaskan truck user: 

*"hunterofalaska*I live up in Interior Alaska, and so far the temperatures are at an average of -35 F. This morning I woke up and it was -45 F. I bought the my 2011 Silverado 2500HD with the Duramax two weeks ago yesterday, and I have had to take it to the dealership 2 times already regarding the DEF tank. I always have the truck plugged in when I'm not using it. The DEF tank freezes solid, and there is nothing that can be done about it. To be truthfull, I really love this truck. It is comfortable, has lots of power, and I honestly cannot say that I have owned a better truck. The only problem, is that it would be nice to go one week before I have to take it back to the shop. At the dealership, they thaw the tank, re-flash the computer, and that is it. There is a heater in the DEF tank, but it doesn't do much good while it is -35 F outside... "


*"WilliamBos* 
Re: Diesel Def FixAll they need to do is look at what Massey-Ferguson has done with the 8600 series. They plumbed a heating loop around the innerwall of the tank, directly off the engines cooling system. As the tractor warms up, the DEF will thaw. Simple enough, really.







" ​ 



​


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> I just received the new DEF fluid tank reservoir today, have any of the DIY's replaced this yourself and if so what did you use for that 6" spanner wrench to remove the large retaining ring?? Not sure of the "reimbursement form" or process that Badbird speaks about, does anyone have info on this??
> 
> Has anyone used this Lisle 63000 lock ring tool to remove the DEF reservoir lock ring on the Cruze? The shop manual for the Cruze TD shows a tool which engages all the small plastic tabs (12) but the Lisle tool only engages two. The require torque spec'd in the shop manual is 60 ft/lbs... i'm not sure only two tabs will hold without breaking? I thought about fabricating my own tool from Schedule 40 6" drain PVC pipe then cutting slots located appropriately around the edge to engage all the tabs in conjunction with the Lisle tool?


I just used a hammer and flat-blade screwdriver to push mine counterclockwise until it was off, since I didn't have any wrenches that would do the job. Putting it back on, I just turned it by hand until it was tight.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> I just used a hammer and flat-blade screwdriver to push mine counterclockwise until it was off, since I didn't have any wrenches that would do the job. Putting it back on, I just turned it by hand until it was tight.


Thanks. I thought about that approach, but if the reservoir retainer was torqued to 60 ft/lbs as the shop manual describes, I figured that might put to much stress on the plastic tank beating the retainer with a hammer. Also, based on the shop manual I thought that when putting the new one back on by hand might leave it too loose so that when the tank is pressurized it could leak? These were my concerns for locating the proper tool and torquing to spec. I'm going to check out our local Auto Zone to see what they have to loan in the form of something other then a hammer. 

I found this video which has the basics but somewhat lacking in detail:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHeA0ecRSf0


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> It seems there are way tooo many burnouts across the GM/Ford family lines with these heaters to say they are working "FINE" !! Even DOORMAN has jumped in on this revenue generator with their aftermarket units!!
> 
> The following is a quote from the link in my previous post and from what I can tell the Chevy truck DEF reservoirs seems very similar to that used in the Cruze TD and has had all the same issues as the Cruze but 4 years earlier. I would have expected a few improvements in the DEF system after 4 years of known problems. Also when it was about -17F outside the DEF fluid indicator became erratic when on the low side (25-35%) and would not indicate properly when filled up (100%). My dealer let it sit in their heated garage over night and the indicator started indicating properly (unfrozen). I suspect you keep your Cruze parked in a garage over night when it really gets cold, mine is in the open exposed to all the elements and wind! From an Alaskan truck user:
> 
> ...


we've been over this already

i aint got a heated garage

the car will sit for 2wks outside, unplugged and start at -51f no problem


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont know why the guy with the duramax needs to point out that he plugs the truck in....does he think the def tank is heated when you plug the vehicle in?

the def tank freezes at night, every def vehicle in the world does...the computer knows the def is frozen and compensates for it.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Picked up the Lisle tool #63000 today and performed the surgical procedure of replacing the DEF reservoir... needless to say the operation was a success! While there maybe other tools and methods for removing the reservoir I prefer to use the tools for the job at hand and the Lisle Fuel Tank Locking Ring Tool work just fine on the DEF Tank reservoir locking ring (basically same principle).

Attached are a few photos of the procedure:








Lisle #63000 Fuel Tank Locking Ring Tool









Hoses and Electrical Disconnected








Pump removed- all electrical connections, hoses disconnected and pump removed









Positioned Tool - unscrew retaining ring by turning CCW








Retaining ring removed - carefully pull up the cover on the reservoir to get access to reservoir inside.
note: the reservoir is locked into the bottom of the tank, so press on the bump inside reservoir 
on right side using right hand thumb , use left hand to stabilize reservoir interior on the left side. The intent is to cause the reservoir to turn CCW by about 0.750 inch, thereby unlocking it from the tank bottom and allowing it to be removed (do not force removal of the reservoir without unlocking first!!)








New reservoir - feed new reservoir into tank gently, move the reservoir around to find its home position allowing it to drop into position, rotate the Reservoir CW about 0.750 inch so that it locks into position at the tank bottom, make sure seal is properly installed and seated, carefully press top cover into place, reinstall locking ring torquing to spec.

Reverse order of removal process, installing pump, connecting hoses and electrical connections.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Kent Moore CH-48378 OEM tool for removing DEF reservoir retraining ring.

If I did not find the Lisle tool I was going to make one of these out of 
6 inch (6.065 id) SCH 40 (wall thick 0.280) PVC drain pipe which would 
just fit over the ring's OD of 6.045 inch with slots cut into the side to 
accommodate the tabs on the ring. Material cost estimated at appx $6.00


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Got it, took it in, fixed it, no charge and off I went. COVERED.

I REALLY LOVE MY DEALERSHIP!!!


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> View attachment 234818
> View attachment 234826
> View attachment 234834
> 
> ...


For those that have exceeded their warranty period or don't live near a reliable service dealer,
home made DEF reservoir retaining ring removal tool (materials from scrap box):

1 - 6" SCH 40 drain pipe clean out (perfect fit over ring)
1 - 1 1/2 X 3/8 X 6" steel bar stock 

total cost $0.00


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

Hello I had mine replaced at 35k. I am now at 46K and no CEL but look at this below. I noticed it when I had to add some DEF. I think it was not installed right by service tech. Is this covered by warrantee ya thinK? It should be bcs they did a shitty job.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Take it back in and have them fix it. It has to be leaking with all that crap.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I did an oil change today. Slopped some oil from the filter housing. I wiped it down and started the car and backed out of the garage, no SES. I turned the car off and sprayed down the area where the oil filter housing drains out, and sprayed under the car where that unibody is at. I turned the car back on and had an SES. I took it to AutoZone to scan and the tool shows P21DD. The car has 60,600 miles on it.

Is there a chance something in that area under the hood could of got wet and causing this or was it just a coincidence?

I read the glow plug control module can cause a similar fault. Do we know where that is at on the Cruze? Maybe I got that wet.

Finally, what do you think about this being covered by the 120,000 mile special warranty?


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

That is the code to replace the tank and the heater inside of it.Had mine done about 2 months ago under the extended 10 year 120,000


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

NHRA said:


> That is the code to replace the tank and the heater inside of it.Had mine done about 2 months ago under the extended 10 year 120,000


Do you know, is that warranty limited to only certain VIN Cruze Diesels, or applicable to all of them?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

'14 -'15 CTDs (LUZ engine) are covered. If you want to check your VIN for coverages:

https://my.gm.com/recalls

Look for Special Coverage 29400. More reading here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ent-diesel-emission-fluid-tank-reservoir.html


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> '14 -'15 CTDs (LUZ engine) are covered. If you want to check your VIN for coverages:
> 
> https://my.gm.com/recalls
> 
> ...


Checked the recall site and it says there are no pending recalls. I don't see anything else on there about additional coverage.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> Checked the recall site and it says there are no pending recalls. I don't see anything else on there about additional coverage.


Click on VIEW WARRANTIES and there will be a list of "Special Coverages" that apply to your specific vehicle. The special coverages will provide expiration mileage and date but no details on what the coverage is for. 

A google search or search of CruzeTalk will provide details. SC 29400 deals with the DEF tank warranty extension.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Click on VIEW WARRANTIES and there will be a list of "Special Coverages" that apply to your specific vehicle. The special coverages will provide expiration mileage and date but no details on what the coverage is for.
> 
> A google search or search of CruzeTalk will provide details. SC 29400 deals with the DEF tank warranty extension.


OK I had to create an account to see that information. I couldn't see without logging in. After doing so, I now see the special coverage I have.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Dropped off my car to the largest dealer in my metro area today. Their diesel guy had it for less than 3 hours and fixed my P21DD under policy #29400 warranty. Installed a new reservoir assembly: 23377881


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> Dropped off my car to the largest dealer in my metro area today. Their diesel guy had it for less than 3 hours and fixed my P21DD under policy #29400 warranty. Installed a new reservoir assembly: 23377881


Awesome! Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Glad to here you got it fixed.


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

mine died around 36,000 miles


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

I've had the code since June when I did the NOX recall. The dealer either didn't do the entire recall which included the regen of the def and a fuel trim adjustment. Then they had the Gaul to put that I refused diagnostics to be run on the invoice. Car went in with a bunch of code and came out the same way. Now I'm over 123,000 miles and fighting with both the dealer and GM to do the service bulliten that they would have caught if they just did the original job right the first time. Still showing p21dd and p2543 since before the car went in.


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

So she's in the shop today. I was informed I needed and new exhaust pressure sensor, that's probably the p2543 code. No mention on the p21dd code over the phone but I'll do it myself if they didn't cover it with the service bulliten since I now have over 124,000 miles


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Haven't had any problems will my 2014 ctd until today !!! Code P21dd....Just called the dealership and he said bring it in Monday to replace the tank. if he don't have the part he'll get one from another dealership...Also said it is covered under warranty and will give us a rental car if he keeps it overnight !!!I have 48917 miles on my cruze. The cel came on with the def level @ 25% Out here in Ca, do I really need a heater for my def ??? ..Never took it in for the nox sensor recall because there was a recall on the recall..Then I guess the recall is on again. Still getting 45 mpg on the hiway @ 80 plus mph. I'm going to clear the code and see what happens. After the horror stories I read on this forum about the recall on the nox sensor, I kinda hate to have techs mess with my cruze but if this p21dd code comes back, I guess I,ll have them fix it, being the price is right. lol More later


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Also Dealership said he's been getting alot of people with the same issue ie p21dd


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

riverratlou said:


> Also Dealership said he's been getting alot of people with the same issue ie p21dd


Unless your going to delete, no harm in getting the def tank replaced. I have had all recalls done, other than def tank I have had no cel ever. If you don’t want recalls done just share that with them.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

60,100 miles. I just had this code a week ago and had it replaced yesterday at the dealer under the special coverage letter at no cost to me. My first check engine light (except for the one at 100 miles). I had the 2nd NOx recall done, with no ill effects. I actually got another 100 miles between regen's (up to past 1000 miles between regen's now).


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

riverratlou said:


> Haven't had any problems will my 2014 ctd until today !!! Code P21dd....Just called the dealership and he said bring it in Monday to replace the tank. if he don't have the part he'll get one from another dealership...Also said it is covered under warranty and will give us a rental car if he keeps it overnight !!!I have 48917 miles on my cruze. The cel came on with the def level @ 25% Out here in Ca, do I really need a heater for my def ??? ..Never took it in for the nox sensor recall because there was a recall on the recall..Then I guess the recall is on again. Still getting 45 mpg on the hiway @ 80 plus mph. I'm going to clear the code and see what happens. After the horror stories I read on this forum about the recall on the nox sensor, I kinda hate to have techs mess with my cruze but if this p21dd code comes back, I guess I,ll have them fix it, being the price is right. lol More later


By the way, they didn't have to replace the tank on mine, just put in the reservoir kit.


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Took my cruze in Monday and got it back same day..Repaced def tank, did nox sensor recall plus set me up for onstar premium for 3 months for no charge..This dealership in Lodi, Ca is as good as the one in Gunnison, Co (which is where I bought my cruze). Next trip to AZ will let me know how my mpg wil be affected if at all..


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Same two codes for me Bill Kay Chevy in Lisle Il had DEF tank changed and did the Nox 1 swap and ecm reprogramming for latest recall done same day service!!!!!


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

tetovari said:


> Hello I had mine replaced at 35k. I am now at 46K and no CEL but look at this below. I noticed it when I had to add some DEF. I think it was not installed right by service tech. Is this covered by warrantee ya thinK? It should be bcs they did a shitty job.
> View attachment 239122
> View attachment 239130


Older post, but that's exactly what happened with my first gen. Dealer replaced the tank due to heating circuit and other codes around 20-30k mile mark and about 15k miles later I went to fill the tank and it had apparently been leaking and pumping the DEF out at the tank where it dried into a giant crystallized mess. I believe GM replaced the tank assembly a second time.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just got P21DD at 79k this afternoon, cleared it but seems like based on this thread it will come back. Really don't want to drop it off at the dealer but rather not spend money if it's already covered..


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Just got P21DD at 79k this afternoon, cleared it but seems like based on this thread it will come back. Really don't want to drop it off at the dealer but rather not spend money if it's already covered..


Why clear a code that the repair is covered by warranty and you could get a count down to death? This code isn’t the traditional code for a sensor on a older gasser or a ABS light that doesn’t effect driveabilty. Just take it in and get repaired. Mine was fixed in a day. Plus they filled my DEF fluid and I was down to 20%. This is the only code I have had in 53k miles.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> LulzT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got P21DD at 79k this afternoon, cleared it but seems like based on this thread it will come back. Really don't want to drop it off at the dealer but rather not spend money if it's already covered..
> ...


Just to check and make sure it wasn't a random code. It wasn't lol called dealer, made appointment to look at it tomorrow, hopefully it's a one day deal like others have mentioned.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Just to check and make sure it wasn't a random code. It wasn't lol called dealer, made appointment to look at it tomorrow, hopefully it's a one day deal like others have mentioned.


Hope it goes well for you. I haven’t heard this code being a random code.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got the P21DD yesterday, scheduled service today.. problem fixed. Tank replaced. This IS covered on special warranty coverage for 10 years, 120K miles. The program is # 29400. Don't let the dealership make you pay for it. it is a quick repair, and easy since the tank is easy to access on the Gen 1 Cruze. Also, if you take no action, it can lead you to reduced power mode.. you have about a week before you get into that cycle of trouble. 

As others have said, DO NOT clear the code, get it to a dealer while the code is locked in, if you clear it they can't get GM to cover the repair, they need to see the code on the car, yes this is a bit frustrating, but it's the rules they must follow to get GM to pay them for the repair.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

I had mine done last month ...... I had a code reader and knew what the issue was, so when I made my appointment at the dealer I made sure they'd have the part on hand before I turned my car over to them. As it was, my appointment was for 9:00am and when I went to pick it up a 4:00pm they said the car had only made it in the shop an hour prior. It stayed overnight and they paid for a rental. Still kind of annoying. but it was successful and GM paid for it.

I had looked into doing it myself just in case and it's an easy job ..... they call it the reservoir, but it's not the entire tank they replace just the canister that houses the pump and heater element. https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-reservoir-assembly-23377881







Item # 15.

I was about a week between my getting the code and my appointment at the dealer so I did erase it a couple of times to avoid the degraded performance mode. It always came back after a couple of cold starts.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Just got the P21dd code today. ? I was having transmission shifting issues that the dealer finally fixed last summer. When it was in there for the transmission issue, the service manager recommended that I get the most recent recall done for the nox sensor, ecm reprogram and dpf manual Regen. I really didn't want to do it, since I wasn't having any issues other than the trans. My thought was, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. He was pretty persistent on doing it, so against my better judgement I had it done. I'm hoping it had nothing to do with the the P21dd code. I won't be able to get it in until Monday probably. I'm sure I will hear how it's something I did to cause it. Last time I was in for the trans issue, I took the diesel tech out for a ride so he knew what I was talking about with the trans. I told him how I could read the codes on my scangauge 2, and the first words out of his mouth were how having something plugged in like that was probably the problem.....ridiculous. I'll check back in when I get it back. ?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Deeezel said:


> Just got the P21dd code today. ? I was having transmission shifting issues that the dealer finally fixed last summer. When it was in there for the transmission issue, the service manager recommended that I get the most recent recall done for the nox sensor, ecm reprogram and dpf manual Regen. I really didn't want to do it, since I wasn't having any issues other than the trans. My thought was, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. He was pretty persistent on doing it, so against my better judgement I had it done. I'm hoping it had nothing to do with the the P21dd code. I won't be able to get it in until Monday probably. I'm sure I will hear how it's something I did to cause it. Last time I was in for the trans issue, I took the diesel tech out for a ride so he knew what I was talking about with the trans. I told him how I could read the codes on my scangauge 2, and the first words out of his mouth were how having something plugged in like that was probably the problem.....ridiculous. I'll check back in when I get it back. ?


The recall has nothing to do with P21DD. Your DEF heater is bad, many, many failed for the Cruze LUZ cars, and also the Duramax pick-ups. GM has extended warranty coverage on this item, it will require a new DEF reservoir, replacement takes about an hour, and it should be fully covered under the special coverage warranty. Had mine done the day after Christmas.. no worries, no cost. Also I had no post recall issues on either of my Gen 1 cars.. I think they got it right in the most recent recall, I have not seen anyone have new problems post the corrected recall.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

5 O'Clock Charlie said:


> Item #15.
> 
> I was about a week between my getting the code and my appointment at the dealer so I did erase it a couple of times to avoid the degraded performance mode. It always came back after a couple of cold starts.


Ahh! that makes sense. Could be the same sub component failing on the Duramax Trucks.. I was surprised my small local dealership had the part in stock (and the day after Christmas no less), but if same part for the Duramax, which also had many failures and extended coverage.. it makes sense now.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

My apologies to bump and old thread, but I hope a GM customer satisfaction representative is reading this regarding code P21DD on the 2014 CTD.

Had code come up back in December 2015 and paid the dealership to have the whole reservoir replaced at around 65k miles I believe. Got the extended warranty letter, and had GM reimburse me for the repair except around $100 for shop and diagnostic fees. 

Today code P21DD is back at 105k miles. Going to take it to the dealership and demand another replacement without charging me fees that are not reimbursable.

I've owned half a dozen of brand new vehicles and never had so many issues with any car like I've had with this Cruze. Most of the issues were fixed under the original 30k warranty, but the emission system has been constantly giving me problems.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Over 120K Miles now and I had a return of the P21DD. No big since I have the OBDII module and can just reset the CEL everytime it pops and prevent the limp mode. Dealer quoted me $500+ and I laughed. I checked the parts department and they want $235 just for the reservoir...and I laughed.


*Part Number*
*Part Name*
*Price*
*Quantity*
*Total*
84412930
Reservoir Assembly
$154.58
1
$154.58

 


*Subtotal:* $154.58
*Estimated Expedited Shipping:* $17.40
*Discount:* -$7.73
*Total:* $164.25 2 Day FEDEX and I fix it by Thursday.

This is no big deal!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay, so I did it on Friday instead of Thursday. Really easy task. DEF tank was at 20% so I didn't have to worry much about a mess. Took about an hour. Next time would be about 30 minutes. I cut the 2 cables going from the lid down into the reservoir to make popping it out easier. Didn't drive the car this weekend, but I checked for CEL at beginning of drive and it was still there. By the time I got to work (25 Miles) it had cleared. This is definitely a do it your self job. There is a You Tube video that is just enough info to make the job pretty easy.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Also, I have to wonder why people are being charged for DEF fluid during this? Unless getting overcharged to top it off is the reason.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Had our 2nd DEF heater unit installed a few weeks ago at 118K miles. It would seem the revised part isn't any more durable than the old one. Based on this pattern it seems like we might have to replace it again (this time on our dime) around 180K?

Chris


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Over 120K Miles now and I had a return of the P21DD. No big since I have the OBDII module and can just reset the CEL everytime it pops and prevent the limp mode. Dealer quoted me $500+ and I laughed. I checked the parts department and they want $235 just for the reservoir...and I laughed.
> 
> 
> *Part Number**Part Name**Price**Quantity**Total*84412930Reservoir Assembly$154.581$154.58
> ...


I thought GM was covering this under an Extended Emissions Warranty? Is there a mileage limitation or year limit??


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> I thought GM was covering this under an Extended Emissions Warranty? Is there a mileage l;imitation or year limit??


Yes and yes. 10 years, 120k miles.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

krom said:


> mine died around 36,000 miles


I know this is an old thread, BUT BUMP for update. Mine just went at 42,000 miles, literally, at 42,000 even while I was on the highway. Got the dreaded countdown alert and that was it!! Now, gotta take her in. Sucks, because I really really like the car and have had her for 4 years. Its a 2015 model CTD.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks, as I stated above, mine just went today and I was sorta totally expecting it. NOT IF but when. MY BIL, whom I sold on the benefits of a CTD got a 2014 and his went till 95,000 miles. Mine lasted less than half that !!

Is there a specific TSB or emission reference warranty number on this??


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Special Coverage #29400 *[h=1]Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir[/h]


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So were you covered?


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Called Chevy on this, I guess the people you talk to first really don’t know 100percent what is actually covered but I also had my car at the dealer for this prob and told me heater1 is bad and def pimp is pumping low 1100 bucks to fix called Cheney and am now waiting for a senior sevice manager or someone to call me back


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

So according to the dealer part number 84412930 is the part that is bad and is not covered under warranty but the other part numbers on that are 84412924 which replace 22872118,22902620,22379348. So with all these different part numbers and all and alll I’m not covered because of a difference in part number same part different number anyone relate to this


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

anyone know where I can order the Reservoir Assembly, my just went kaput like a month ago. I took it to the dealer and they said that it was still cover under warranty but it on back order. So far i have been driving with the speed limited to 65MPH and it suck, looking to order it and just replace it myself.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You should be good regarding the backorder - that likely was due to the strike, which is over as of yesterday.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I just check on gmdirect part and they have it list on there. I'll give the dealer a call on Monday and see what they have to said.

THANKS


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Still no call back from the Dealer regarding if the part for the DEF tank came in yet, I try to order from GM Direct but they have no part.

I'll call they dealer again see if any thing change but really disappoint by Chevy. I guess now that they discontinue the Cruze they no longer need to keep up with customer services.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Are you looking for the DEF Tank? Or the heater reservoir (which is usually the failure mode for the Cruze CTD with error code P21DD. Use link below for the reservoir as it looks like they have stock and a great price. Use PROMO code minus5 for an even better price. About $8 for shipping.






84412930 Reservoir Kit - New OEM Part From GM Parts Direct | GM Parts Store


Shop Online for 84412930 and Save. We have a huge inventory of Genuine GM parts. Fast Shipping & Free Returns make us your choice for New Genuine GM Parts Direct.




www.gmpartsstore.com





This link below should give you a list of sellers for the reservoir.



84412930 - Google Shopping



Good Luck and Happy Holidays at 65MPH!


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey thanks for this I'll give the dealer one last call tomorrow before I order the part. Last time I try to order the heater reservoir online they took 3 days to email me back that they don't have it. I'll let you know how this turn out, it suck trying to drive around at 65mph.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I sold mine before this happed for the second time.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Dealer finally get back to me, they told me that they have the part and I need to make an appointment to bring my car in for them to replace the part. Hopefully everything will go smooth.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

It should. A simple swap of parts. Good luck


----------



## Johan Bergen (Oct 23, 2020)

cmsdock said:


> Hey everyone been a while since I have posted here. Well I'm up to 80k in mileage on my cruze and my check engine light just came on. Since currently I'm 100 miles away from home I felt I little choice but to pay 20 bucks for the onstar protection plan to see what could be up with my cruze. (i know i need to get a OBD reader) Anyways Onstar informed that the code the error code that was transmitted to them is a P21DD Emission Reductant Tank Heating System (urea). Which from what I have heard on means something is wrong with my emission system. Can anyone provide any more detail in this error. I assume that I'm going to have pay to have a sensor or something to that matter replaced. Thanks for any guys!


----------

